# Unhappy new guitar day



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Thank you Canada Post


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Argh!


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Nooooooo!

Updates please….when you can stomach it.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

Friiiiiig


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

What did they do, step on the neck with cleats? How did that happen in the box?


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

Ouch! Purchased here?


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

It's a Gibson Les Paul BFG Studio - 2007 Guitar of the week #25 (limited run of 400). I was looking for a Les Paul with a neck P90 and bridge humbucker, so the most common guitars would be the Futura (I think 2014) or a BFG. I was unaware of the BFG Studio until I found it on Kijiji. Despite not liking black guitars, I somehow ended up with another one.

The guitar was packed very well. I expect it was probably dropped from some distance flat on it's back or front during shipping, as the box was undamaged. The crack is not open, more finish than wood, but you know its there. I'm going to play the crap out of it until the head snaps off some day. There's really nothing to glue. I figure if you ship enough Gibsons it's just a mater of time - glad it wasn't the 335 I got from here a while back.

On the plus side, this guitar roars. Here's a bad pic.


----------



## bgreenhouse (Jan 4, 2014)

Noooo! Glad to hear you say it was packed well but JESUS. 

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

It looks like a deep scratch as opposed to a crack. Any keys (Allen or case lock) floating in the case when you opened it?


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

Nice guitar!
It's very unfortunate to have that arrived with that damage.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Alex said:


> It looks like a deep scratch as opposed to a crack. Any keys (Allen or case lock) floating in the case when you opened it?


No nothing loose in the case. I suppose it could be a scratch, but you can feel it raised a bit. Anyway they're not such a desirable model but it scratched an itch for me so I'm still happy I bought it. I now have a beater Gibson to replace my beater Epiphone.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

BlueRocker said:


> It's a Gibson Les Paul BFG Studio - 2007 Guitar of the week #25 (limited run of 400). I was looking for a Les Paul with a neck P90 and bridge humbucker, so the most common guitars would be the Futura (I think 2014) or a BFG. I was unaware of the BFG Studio until I found it on Kijiji. Despite not liking black guitars, I somehow ended up with another one.
> 
> The guitar was packed very well. I expect it was probably dropped from some distance flat on it's back or front during shipping, as the box was undamaged. The crack is not open, more finish than wood, but you know its there. I'm going to play the crap out of it until the head snaps off some day. There's really nothing to glue. I figure if you ship enough Gibsons it's just a mater of time - glad it wasn't the 335 I got from here a while back.
> 
> ...


I thought BFGs all had that scalloped finish?


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

1SweetRide said:


> I thought BFGs all had that scalloped finish?


An awesome opportunity to geek out on my newfound BFG knowledge!

So technically, a BFG is not a Les Paul model, unless it is this particular guitar, because they do not have Les Paul Model silkscreened on the headstock. You're right, they had a straight from the CNC machine carve, no truss rod cover, and wooden knobs which apparently are hard to come by. The BFG electronics had a kill switch in place of the usual pickup selector switch (2 position), two volumes, a master tone, and the pickup selector switch where the second tone pot should be. I think the BFG's omitted fret markers if I remember correctly.

There were lots of guys back in the day treated them like project guitars, and you'll occasionally find them "finished". Gibson used the Guitar of the Week program to produce one finished from the factory so perhaps it should be a FFG (fully finished guitar)


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Looks like a scratch to me to. I wouldn't worry a second about this one. Bummer but no danger to get worst. I've never seen a crack in the middle of a neck. It has to have a point of origin somewhere on the side.


----------



## Larry (Sep 3, 2016)

BlueRocker said:


> Thank you Canada Post
> 
> View attachment 408964


NO Insurance ?


----------



## Vally (Aug 18, 2016)

BlueRocker said:


> It's a Gibson Les Paul BFG Studio - 2007 Guitar of the week #25 (limited run of 400). I was looking for a Les Paul with a neck P90 and bridge humbucker, so the most common guitars would be the Futura (I think 2014) or a BFG. I was unaware of the BFG Studio until I found it on Kijiji. Despite not liking black guitars, I somehow ended up with another one.
> 
> The guitar was packed very well. I expect it was probably dropped from some distance flat on it's back or front during shipping, as the box was undamaged. The crack is not open, more finish than wood, but you know its there. I'm going to play the crap out of it until the head snaps off some day. There's really nothing to glue. I figure if you ship enough Gibsons it's just a mater of time - glad it wasn't the 335 I got from here a while back.
> 
> ...


Loctite, wet sand and polish, scratch gone


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Larry said:


> NO Insurance ?


If they lost it perhaps. Deliver a pile of firewood and they've done their job.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Vally said:


> Loctite, wet sand and polish, scratch gone


Loctite?


----------



## Vally (Aug 18, 2016)

BlueRocker said:


> Loctite?


Similar to a crazy glue. I’ve used it before and works great, fills clear coat chips also.


----------



## Vally (Aug 18, 2016)

Loctite 495 is a general purpose one that would work


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

Larry said:


> NO Insurance ?


Insurance really only covers loss unless the box has really, really obvious external damage.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

If the guitar was well packaged and the box has no apparent damage I don't see how you can blame Canada Post?

I rather think that the guitar was sold / put in the box in this condition. A return that the seller sold you.


----------



## John123 (Jul 22, 2020)

I hate using Canada post. I've had great service with UPS!


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

John123 said:


> I hate using Canada post. I've had great service with UPS!


IMO this not happened in the shipping. Guitar will look same with UPS


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Latole said:


> If the guitar was well packaged and the box has no apparent damage I don't see how you can blame Canada Post?
> 
> I rather think that the guitar was sold / put in the box in this condition. A return that the seller sold you.


Was wondering about that too. And it also seems to be just a scratch.


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

Can you make the crack move by putting some pressure from the back of the headstock? I'm wondering if it was there before.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

zztomato said:


> I'm wondering if it was there before.


That is what I'm thinking, it is not the shipping


----------



## John123 (Jul 22, 2020)

Latole said:


> IMO this not happened in the shipping. Guitar will look same with UPS


If it takes CP 9 days to deliver the package and it takes UPS 1 day, you probably have more chances of something going wrong. However, in this case, it could have been shipped that way. Cheers!


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

John123 said:


> If it takes CP 9 days to deliver the package and it takes UPS 1 day, you probably have more chances of something going wrong. However, in this case, it could have been shipped that way. Cheers!



You are right. I forget that.
Canada Express Post are they fast like UPS ?


----------



## John123 (Jul 22, 2020)

Latole said:


> You are right. I forget that.
> Canada Express Post are they fast
> like UPS ?


I don't know about CP, but have had 2guitars shipped from Calgary, on separate occasions, and they arrived overnight, within the specified delivery time.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Xpress post 2-3 days 
Priority 2 days

As you wrote, you may receive before


----------



## Larry (Sep 3, 2016)

Scratch ?,....Was probably there all along, or seller did it while packing the guitar in the case.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Larry said:


> Scratch ?,....Was probably there all along, or seller did it while packing the guitar in the case, if it had a case.


Righr

We are waiting what BlueRocker twill answer about that.
Many of us think scratchs was there before.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

As I was reading this, all I could think was "if the box was tip-top, then that was there when it went into the box". My money is also on it being a scratch.


----------



## Parabola (Oct 22, 2021)

Okay Player said:


> Insurance really only covers loss unless the box has really, really obvious external damage.


I shipped a pedal 2 years ago via Canada Post. It was put in bubble wrap inside the original box, bubble wrapped again and secured in another box. I insured it, took pictures of the wrapping process and exterior of the packed box just in case. When it arrived to the buyer, something had impacted the box and penetrated all the boxes, packing and the steel pedal case! The guts of the pedal were destroyed and I confirmed it via FaceTime with the buyer.

I started a claim with the buyer and CP, and after weeks of back and forth they denied my claim because I couldn’t prove it worked before it was shipped. I appealed it and again it was denied. They are worse than useless.


----------



## HolttChris (Aug 10, 2020)

If the box was fine that is not Canada Post’s fault


----------



## bgreenhouse (Jan 4, 2014)

I packed it - bought it for Bluerocker and packed it. I didn't see the scratch/break before sending it, but also agree it was packed pretty well (in a case, foam behind the headstock, packing arou d the case).

I suppose there is the possibility I missed it, but I doubt it - it looks pretty obvious in the pictures?

Does it move when pressure is put on?



Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Frenchy (Mar 23, 2011)

I`ve received plenty of guitars and bass among other things were the item was repackaged by CP... Verification, customs ... Did this guitar come from the US ?

Have the before shipping pictures to compare with the received item ?


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

I learned something unexpected today. Locktite.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Forensic analysis...looks like a scratch to me. I believe that if it was a crack the edges would taper at the end. If you have a magnifier you could verify the depth and detail.


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

Re; box damage. If you stand the box upright and then push it over on to its back, the box will show no damage at all. The guitar inside however, has just taken a jolt good enough to cause a crack somewhere. Condition of the box may tell you something or it may not. You could drop it from 10 feet up and if it lands square the box will be fine -contents, not so much.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

HolttChris said:


> If the box was fine that is not Canada Post’s fault


That's not even close to true. The abuse a package is expected to survive package through standard transit conditions is absurd.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

zztomato said:


> Re; box damage. If you stand the box upright and then push it over on to its back, the box will show no damage at all. The guitar inside however, has just taken a jolt good enough to cause a crack somewhere. Condition of the box may tell you something or it may not. You could drop it from 10 feet up and if it lands square the box will be fine -contents, not so much.


It's been a while since I filled out the insurance form, but I believe they ask "Would the package have been able to survive a 4 foot drop?" If your answer is no, you shipped a "delicate collectible" and they aren't covered.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

Parabola said:


> I shipped a pedal 2 years ago via Canada Post. It was put in bubble wrap inside the original box, bubble wrapped again and secured in another box. I insured it, took pictures of the wrapping process and exterior of the packed box just in case. When it arrived to the buyer, something had impacted the box and penetrated all the boxes, packing and the steel pedal case! The guts of the pedal were destroyed and I confirmed it via FaceTime with the buyer.
> 
> I started a claim with the buyer and CP, and after weeks of back and forth they denied my claim because I couldn’t prove it worked before it was shipped. I appealed it and again it was denied. They are worse than useless.


I will say. I feel like you could just put a stamp on a Boss pedal, drop it in your corner mail box and it would make it.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Frenchy said:


> I`ve received plenty of guitars and bass among other things were the item was repackaged by CP... Verification, customs ... Did this guitar come from the US ?
> 
> Have the before shipping pictures to compare with the received item ?



100% right


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

So for those of you who doubt, please put your Les Paul in a case, hold it horizontally about three feet off the ground, and let it go. I can assure you, there is the possibility of cracking a headstock with rough handling without there being apparent damage to the box.

It may be a scratch, or the beginnings of a crack. I don't know but I'll try t take a better picture tonight. You can feel it easily with a fingertip, it was noticeable enough that I doubt @bgreenhouse would have missed it, and there was nothing in the case flying around to scratch the guitar. I'm not going to try and force the issue and open it up if it is a crack, I'll just live with it.

This was sent ExpressPost, and took 8 days to arrive so it was in transit long enough to get beat around I would say. I have shipped many Les Pauls as well as received a few by Canada Post, and this is the first time I've encountered damage - but I expect it's just the luck of the draw. Manufacturers experience the same problem in shipping from time to time, and I'm sure they're not shipping broken guitars out to their dealers.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

BlueRocker said:


> Manufacturers experience the same problem in shipping from time to time, and I'm sure they're not shipping broken guitars out to their dealers.


I like to think they do just to keep stores on their toes.


----------



## HolttChris (Aug 10, 2020)

Can the OP please post pictures of how the guitar was packed so this can be more of an informational thread. Just posting a picture of the back of a headstock with a suspected crack and slamming CP is baseless with what was provided


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Sure - I'll post a pic of what I had for lunch last Tuesday at the same time.

It was packed pretty much exactly like this


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

HolttChris said:


> Can the OP please post pictures of how the guitar was packed so this can be more of an informational thread. Just posting a picture of the back of a headstock with a suspected crack and slamming CP is baseless with what was provided


The only "slamming" I've seen has been of the CP insurance reimbursement process.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

BlueRocker said:


> So for those of you who doubt, please put your Les Paul in a case, hold it horizontally about three feet off the ground, and let it go. I can assure you, there is the possibility of cracking a headstock with rough handling without there being apparent damage to the box.


".....with rough handling without there being apparent damage to the box."

You could be right but I wont guess on that. 
It is certain that you are the best positioned to put a hypothesis on the cause of this breakage.


----------



## HolttChris (Aug 10, 2020)

Okay Player said:


> The only "slamming" I've seen has been of the CP insurance reimbursement process.


Which is why there is a lesson to be learned here… packing is everything


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

HolttChris said:


> Which is why there is a lesson to be learned here… packing is everything


Doesn't matter how well it's packed, instruments can still be damaged in transit and not show anything on the exterior. I've seen factory fresh Gibson, Martin, Taylor, Fender, Larrivee, Yamaha and others show up damaged straight from the manufacturer. If it's mishandled or takes a flat drop even from a moderate height damage can happen. Period. Obviously making sure a guitar is well packed lowers the chances but it still happens.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Here's a better look for all the forensic sleuths


----------



## HolttChris (Aug 10, 2020)

gtrguy said:


> Doesn't matter how well it's packed, instruments can still be damaged in transit and not show anything on the exterior. I've seen factory fresh Gibson, Martin, Taylor, Fender, Larrivee, Yamaha and others show up damaged straight from the manufacturer. If it's mishandled or takes a flat drop even from a moderate height damage can happen. Period. Obviously making sure a guitar is well packed lowers the chances but it still happens.


Theres a lot to unpack here.. First, manufacturers usually use the bare minimum for packing/shipping to cut costs and decrease handling time. They can afford to take the gamble. Second, the fact that nobody is entertaining the possibility of there being room for improvement in the packing department says a lot about the victim mentality going on here. Tough love

“Don’t focus on the things you cannot change. Focus on the things you can change” ✌🏼


----------



## Whammer Jammer (Sep 7, 2019)

If it’s a hairline crack, I’ve had good luck with super-thin cyanoacrylate – it’s pretty much water viscosity. It’ll wick into the crack. Open up the crack a bit, glue, and then clamp into desired position. Be sure to mask off the area or you’ll find it running down the neck. Can be found at hobby shops.

Loctite do make some superglues (as part of the Henkel family), but “Loctite” to most people means red or blue threadlocking compound.

Good luck


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

HolttChris said:


> Theres a lot to unpack here.. First, manufacturers usually use the bare minimum for packing/shipping to cut costs and decrease handling time. They can afford to take the gamble. Second, the fact that nobody is entertaining the possibility of there being room for improvement in the packing department says a lot about the victim mentality going on here. Tough love
> 
> “Don’t focus on the things you cannot change. Focus on the things you can change” ✌🏼


Manufacturers invest significant engineering and money into shipping package design. They don't want to deal with broken guitars. They may be willing to "roll the dice" on low end product (and that's obvious in the difference in packaging) but anything above midrange they don't want damaged. Hell, Martin won't even ship when the temperature is too low. I don't see the victim mentality at play in this thread but believe what you like.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

HolttChris said:


> Which is why there is a lesson to be learned here… packing is everything


Why do I feel like you work for Canada Post?


----------



## HolttChris (Aug 10, 2020)

Okay Player said:


> Why do I feel like you work for Canada Post?


Hahahaha I was waiting for this comment. No I don’t work for CP. I’ve been shipping guitars (mostly higher end) for 15 years and have used just about every carrier.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

My point of this post, other than venting the frustration, is that it can happen and is part of the risk you take when buying a used guitar through the mail. I've been lucky so far and this one is relatively minor. @bgreenhouse helped me out big time and packed it very well. Since I'm the only one who saw the packing job, I don't know why someone would insist that was not the case. It just happened.

I think a more interesting discussion would be, how do you deal with this if you buy / sell through GC and receive a broken guitar? Is it the seller's responsibility to get it to the door undamaged?


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

It is a shame when it happens, but unless there is some nefarious intent and an attempt to hide it on a sale, there is no way a seller should be liable. If a good guitar left, that's what you bought. I think in private sales, once it leaves my possession, it isnt mine anymore. It 100% blows that part is pretty obvious.

I liked your responses in relation to how you have decided to think about it. Sounds like you are settled and resolved to the "that's just how she goes" of it all.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

HolttChris said:


> Hahahaha I was waiting for this comment. No I don’t work for CP. I’ve been shipping guitars (mostly higher end) for 15 years and have used just about every carrier.


I've honestly shipped countless things, always take care to package them well and to be honest think CP does a great job overall. But the one time I've had to make an insurance claim it became obvious that meeting their requirements is virtually impossible and would actually require packing an item, testing it to their requirements, unpacking it to check for damage, rinse repeat down their checklist. 

When I was denied my claim I called them to ask why it had been denied. After getting the explanation I asked how it was possible for anyone to ever meet their expectations and was told that unless the damage is really obvious, you're really just buying it for loss protection. It is what it is, but it's something people should be aware of when purchasing it.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Okay Player said:


> After getting the explanation I asked how it was possible for anyone to ever meet their expectations and was told that unless the damage is really obvious, you're really just buying it for loss protection.


Yes, I'm paying CP for insurance to cover me when my guitar is stolen while in their possession (stopping short of saying by their employees, but who else is handling their packages?)


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

BlueRocker said:


> Yes, I'm paying CP for insurance to cover me when my guitar is stolen while in their possession (stopping short of saying by their employees, but who else is handling their packages?)


I'm 2022? Porch pirates.


----------



## HolttChris (Aug 10, 2020)

BlueRocker said:


> Is it the seller's responsibility to get it to the door undamaged?


This is a very important topic

In my opinion, the seller absolutely has a reasonable responsibility to get it to where it needs to go undamaged. Otherwise, we would be seeing guitars being shipped in nothing but the case with a label slapped onto it.. or sellers just having the carrier do the packing to avoid responsibility

However it’s a case by case basis considering shipping damage/accidents do happen (which could be the case here). When negligence is found I would place the blame on the seller (depending what/how bad), or myself if it was my packaging. Seems like common sense to me


----------



## HolttChris (Aug 10, 2020)

Okay Player said:


> I've honestly shipped countless things, always take care to package them well and to be honest think CP does a great job overall. But the one time I've had to make an insurance claim it became obvious that meeting their requirements is virtually impossible and would actually require packing an item, testing it to their requirements, unpacking it to check for damage, rinse repeat down their checklist.
> 
> When I was denied my claim I called them to ask why it had been denied. After getting the explanation I asked how it was possible for anyone to ever meet their expectations and was told that unless the damage is really obvious, you're really just buying it for loss protection. It is what it is, but it's something people should be aware of when purchasing it.


You nailed it. This is why I’m steering my comments toward packaging. It’s like you can either complain about how the world works or play the game.. you see people say “tax the rich” but they don’t play the game of the tax breaks/loop holes/attempt to educate themselves. I’ve experimented with packing methods many times and have only perfected it within the last 5 years. I actually have dropped packages onto their side to experiment. For some people that experimenting/learning comes from items arriving damaged.. there is always room to improve in all aspects of life


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

HolttChris said:


> This is a very important topic
> 
> In my opinion, the seller absolutely has a reasonable responsibility to get it to where it needs to go undamaged. Otherwise, we would be seeing guitars being shipped in nothing but the case with a label slapped onto it.. or sellers just having the carrier do the packing to avoid responsibility


Been there (see post #14)

LP Classic p90’s $1500


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

HolttChris said:


> This is a very important topic
> 
> In my opinion, the seller absolutely has a reasonable responsibility to get it to where it needs to go undamaged. Otherwise, we would be seeing guitars being shipped in nothing but the case with a label slapped onto it.. or sellers just having the carrier do the packing to avoid responsibility
> 
> However it’s a case by case basis considering shipping damage/accidents do happen (which could be the case here). When negligence is found I would place the blame on the seller (depending what/how bad), or myself if it was my packaging. Seems like common sense to me


I won't ever argue that a seller has the duty to protect a shipment to the best of their ability, but there is only so much that can be done to stem the baggage tossers on the other end. 
Prevention will only take you so far.


----------



## HolttChris (Aug 10, 2020)

BlueRocker said:


> Been there (see post #14)
> 
> LP Classic p90’s $1500
> 
> View attachment 409170


That’s extremely ballsy.. I once had a guy actually request I do this with a Squier Classic Vibe bass.. I repeatedly asked if he was sure but he told me to just tape up the latches and slap a label on it. It showed up just fine. Maybe this is a shipping hack lol


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

I have had 4 guitars shipped in a box only. One was left on my porch for 3 hours (until I got home) in - 20c weather, and one dismantled and sent (bolt on, thank goodness). No problems with any of them, regardless of carrier (still hate UPS on principle). Just lucky, I guess.


----------



## Parabola (Oct 22, 2021)

I bought a used OEM Gibson case last year, seller shipped it out, and a couple of days later it arrives. It just had a shipping label on it, nothing else. Not a scatch, I looked at the seller pictures, looked over the case in great detail, and literally the only issue was glue residue. CP must have assumed there was a guitar in there and handled it like a basket of eggs.


----------



## Fuzzy dagger (Jun 3, 2016)

If that is a break, I’ve never seen one like it. I own a couple of broke neck Gibson’s and the cracks don’t begin and end like that.
Wood has a grain and you can’t move the middle of the grain without moving the whole length of the grain. At least not over just two inches. I vote for scratch. I’m a woodworker fwiw. My “broken” Gibson’s play just fine and see regular rotation.


----------



## Relic (Mar 19, 2011)

I received a new guitar today, wrapped in that styro-type wrap, in a cardboard box. The box was split right through the middle of the front and around one side. Perhaps incredibly, the guitar is fine. Whew. This kind of thing can go both ways.

This shipped Purolator. I'm gonna post an NGD thread later with pics of the box and guitar.

I agree with @Fuzzy dagger that this doesn't look like a typical Gibson break in that area.


----------



## Xevyn (Jul 14, 2021)

Experienced unhappy guitar day during the first year of the pandemic. My Reverend BC-1 didn't even make it to Sherwood music in good shape. Reverend blamed the courier and they in turned blamed Reverend....in the end I got another new one a month later and some swag from Reverend as an apology. Also, the folks at Sherwood gave me a store credit for the additional delay and my troubles.




















Bent tuner:


----------



## 5150EVH0515 (10 mo ago)

Ouchy!


----------



## Larry (Sep 3, 2016)

I find Relic'd Guitars more bothersome to look at.


----------



## elburnando (11 mo ago)

There's no way that's a crack. Like has been said I would use some glue(and if it's through the dye, just touch it up first with a thin marker). Once that's done, get some micromesh pads and smooth it out til it feels close to original.

I saw one of these BFG at a Pawn shop in Mississauga, but it was beat to hell and had some stickers on the back. I think he wanted $2600 or so. It also had a missing switch cover and tuning key.


----------



## HeavyMetalDan (Oct 5, 2016)

Man, that sucks


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

I honestly prefer to get my guitars shipped in a gig bag now cause of stuff like this.

One of the best pack jobs on a guitar I ever saw was from a member here. No case, and in a tiny triangle but it was packed in a way that there was ample protection but if dropped there was enough give the packing would absorb any energy and not the Guitar. And seriously the triangle was so small I thought I got ripped off at first haha.

I don’t think thats possible in a hardcase.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

tdotrob said:


> I honestly prefer to get my guitars shipped in a gig bag now cause of stuff like this.
> 
> One of the best pack jobs on a guitar I ever saw was from a member here. No case, and in a tiny triangle but it was packed in a way that there was ample protection but if dropped there was enough give the packing would absorb any energy and not the Guitar. And seriously the triangle was so small I thought I got ripped off at first haha.
> 
> I don’t think thats possible in a hardcase.


I would be very interested to see this tiny triangle of packaging


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

UPDATE:

I took this in to Doug Sampson at Long & McQuade Bedford for an expert opinion. He said it is probably a finish crack but unlikely a structural crack as it does not extend far enough around the neck - no need to do anything. He advised playing the shit out of it Ramones style and see if it breaks (I made that second part up).


----------



## King Loudness (May 3, 2010)

BlueRocker said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> I took this in to Doug Sampson at Long & McQuade Bedford for an expert opinion. He said it is probably a finish crack but unlikely a structural crack as it does not extend far enough around the neck - no need to do anything. He advised playing the shit out of it Ramones style and see if it breaks (I made that second part up).


Just let me take it for a few days. I'll have it punk rock relic'd in no time flat. 

W.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

I'm reviving this thread due to an interesting development. I no longer own this guitar, but do know where it has gone through two more (and potentially three more) owners. If things go as I expect, I'll update this story in a couple of weeks if it turns out to be interesting.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

You can't do this. I hate suspense!


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

At least it was your own thread you revived, and it wasn't necro. I'm sure there is baited breath all around, except for Mark. He's already chewing his nails


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Please tell me now!


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

player99 said:


> Please tell me now!


I'd like to honestly but I need to wait for the rest of the story to unfold.


----------



## Xevyn (Jul 14, 2021)

I see it's currently for sale here:









2007 Gibson BFG GOTW #25 Ebony | Reverb Canada


We have a 2007 Gibson BFG Studio Guitar of the week #25 Yup its a mouthful In 2007 Gibson made a run of guitars called the Guitar of the Week guitars only 400 were made of each model. 47 Different models through the year. Now I must say this plays much better then any Studio I have played A P90...




reverb.com





Can't wait to hear the story once it has unfolded...


----------

